# Newly adopted male dumbo eared rat 'Gage'



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Went to work ,came home with another rat!! He was called Snowy originally and he absolutely reeked!!! Cleaned him up and now hes Gage and hell be in his own cage next to my 3 girls Grace Hermione and Tallulah..
Thats it now ,apparently if i adopt anymore my fellas leaving!! hahah!!!


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

you have to adopt another rats shouldnt be alone  thats always my excuse  


stunning anyways!!
x


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

I know!!! i usually have em in pairs!! ill show him your post to back me up if he moans!!!hahahah


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

That is one beautiful ratty :flrt:


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

yeah blame me its fine  

x


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

My female dumbo is the spit of him, she is called Angel cause she is so sweet and gentle, lovely boy


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

My female Grace has very similar markings too...Hes such a docile little boy..Hes lovely(asleep down my bra as i type!!!)hahah


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awww bless him ....he will need a male friend unless you get him castrated to live with the girls.....gorgeous rat


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

hes really pretty :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh! What a beautiful ratty!


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

ami_j said:


> awww bless him ....he will need a male friend unless you get him castrated to live with the girls.....gorgeous rat










~
Gage with an even newer adopted dumbo eared rat who ive named Fidget(they could be brothers!!! and they get on together!!bonus!!!


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Fidgets got the bigggest ears ive seen on a dumbo for many a year!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

lol yay gage has a friend and you got another ratty


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah i couldnt help it!!! He was in need of a home..Gage was in need of a friend!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

perfect match


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Lovely new rats good job on finding him a friend good timeing too lol!!

have fun with them!

x


----------

